# Yarn dyeing



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Some of the steps I take when creating new colours and working on orders. I sell my mini skeins either in gradient packs, by theme or individually.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Your work is so beautiful and I have a question, do you ever do any over dyeing? I have a specific need and if you doing can you pm me.

Janallyn


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Your work is so beautiful. I am thrilled with the two skeins I bought from you recently, looking forward to finishing other projects so I can plan something for them.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

janallynbob said:


> Your work is so beautiful and I have a question, do you ever do any over dyeing? I have a specific need and if you doing can you pm me.
> 
> Janallyn


Hi, yes I do. I'll pm you


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don’t do that, it left me breathless and I just had a heart thing happen last week. Sheesh, it scares me if I get breathless. But they are beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Those colors are just _stunning_!!! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Those colors are just beautiful! You are amazingly talented.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, what a breathtaking combination! That is one gorgeous colorway.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful colors


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> Oh, what a breathtaking combination! That is one gorgeous colorway.


It's a Scottish thistle . I'm planning more like this, thistles and other stuff


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarns are exquisite!

Hazel


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing as always, Renee!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

JeanneW said:


> Amazing as always, Renee!


Desiree-brain is gone, apparently!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful selection of colors.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours as usual


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You never cease to amaze!


----------

